# Clear coat looking matte



## Derailed (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi all.

I've been respraying a couple of panels on an old rusty Ford Ka. Today I applied 3 coats of clear on top of the panther black base coat. However, it's looking quite dull and matte.

This is basically Halfords lacquer out of a can. I tried to apply it quite heavy, to get a glossy wet look, but I've completely failed!

I'm hoping that polishing it will make it look glossy. I was planning to polish tomorrow with a DA, using Menzerna 3800. Assuming that will improve things, quick question: should I wet sand with 1500 first, or go straight to polishing?

BTW, I'm a complete noob at this. I'm sure you can tell!

Ta.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Use the least aggressive method and see how it goes, if you do wetsand then you need 2000 2500 and 3000


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

As long as you've got a decent amount on there and there's no whiteness to it you should be able to get a shine from it.

Personally I would leave it longer before polishing. I've found polishing too early can leave it to sink back over a week or so so you end up doing it again.

What grades to start with depends how the finish is, I'd start with 1500 wet to knock the top off and see how deep and peel / texture is. I've had no issues getting a shine by polishing from 1500, just be aware it's very soft so be very careful of heat and keep the pad well lubricated.


----------



## Derailed (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks guys. Before spotting Harry P's reply, I'd had a go at first polishing without sanding first. That didn't work at all!

I then sanded with 1500, and polished, and it was a definite improvement. But I reckon it would take many hits with the DA. Maybe that's normal?

I figured it would probably be more effective to go 1500/2000/2500 before polishing, but I don't have anything finer than 1500, and Halfords want about two weeks for our local click and collect!


----------



## Derailed (Apr 28, 2019)

I've ordered some Menzerna Medium Cut Polish 2400 from Ultimate Finish, and and an orange cutting pad from Chemical Guys. I'm hoping that'll do a good job of the intermediate stage after the 1500 wet and dry.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can burn through aerosol clear in a flash its no where near as thick as factory stuff

youd have been better off spending money on a 2k clear coat aerosol rather than polishes to try and shine up poor quality stuff


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Not a spraying expert but don't you need to apply what is called a wet coat, the thickest it can be without running?

If you put the paint on thin it dries quickly and is called a dry coat. It tends to be dull.


----------



## Derailed (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah, I did try to apply a thick wet coat, but I failed to do that. I don't know if it's the quality of the coat, the crappy nozzle, or my lack of skill. Possibly all of those.

Anyway, it looks pretty rubbish now. 

There's some light at the end of the tunnel, but I'll wait for my 2400 and see if that helps me get a better finish. If not, I'll probably end up paying someone else to fix my poor effort.

This was an effort to restore an old Ford Ka we've bought for my step daughter. At least the rust is all gone.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much, it's nearly impossible to get a good flat wet coat out of an aerosol.

The paint it just too thin and the nozzle too fine with so you end up with fine atomised almost dry particles landing on sections you painted several rows beforehand, plus it's so thin if you try and go a bit slower / heavier you end up with runs on anything but almost totally flat surfaces.


----------



## Derailed (Apr 28, 2019)

Cheers Harry. That's something of a relief. I.e. that it's not entirely my own incompetence!!

I've still got a problem, but I'll see how it goes with the 2400 when it arrives.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

1500 it ...then put another coat on when its warm day


----------

